
Geek hardware to buy once you have money « Max Klein - Concours
http://maxkle.in/geek-hardware-to-once-you-have-money/
======
Jabbles
This was posted yesterday. It was and still is a list of items that people
with well paid jobs probably already have. Not a list of particularly exciting
exotic inventions.

